

Ask HN: When does a California Corp Commence? CA's 2 month processing backlog - cvg

I'm thinking of starting a California llc, but noticed that there is a huge processing backlog (nearly two months), http://www.sos.ca.gov/business/be/processing-times.htm .<p>Does anyone know when a corporation exists? Is it when they receive my filing or when they process it?
======
cvg
Just found that the code says "The existence of a limited liability company
begins upon the filing of the articles of organization." Can I read this
literally, the corp exists once I mail the docs in?

[http://law.justia.com/california/codes/2009/corp/17050-17062...](http://law.justia.com/california/codes/2009/corp/17050-17062.html)

~~~
anigbrowl
Yes; if there's something wrong with your application or the check doesn't
clear you'll get a letter warning you to rectify the problem or see the
registration canceled.

If you're not going to use an attorney, which you should, then at least
write/email the SoS office to verify specifics like this. Don't forget you'll
also need a city or county business license, will need to file a fictitious
name statement and have it published in a newspaper of record, and so on. How
much of your time will these tasks consume, and is that time worth more than
the cost of having it done by a licensed professional?

IANAL btw but there are several California lawyers here on HN.

